# pcola beach pier tue



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Got to the pier around 8am this morning with my buddy John. Of course the water was muddy for 3/4 of the pier but it came and went here and there.

I didn't see any pomps caught, at all. May have missed it but I know there wasn't a million pomp jigs working. 

We found the Spanish pretty easily, especially the first hour or two then it slowed down. The around noon they exploded for about 30 mins. I would say we landed 40 Spanish on the day. Kept 12 and let the rest live to see another day. Lots of small spanish, my very last catch of the day was a good 4 1/2 spanish. Called it a day around 2pm. Got cold/windy and the bite really slowed.

Used 3 gotchas all day between the two of us with 50 lb mono, no swivel. Don't be afraid to drop the Steele and swivels. Just learn how to tie uni to uni knots

I only saw one cobia on the line and I believe the pilings released the fish. Looked 40ish+...OUCH! Maybe the afternoon was a different story??

Fun day regardless!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Went out there last Saturday and slayed the Spanish. Between me and my friend we caught probably 75 Spanish but a lot of them were small and we released a decent amount. Brought home 16 between of us. Didn't break off a single gotch using 40 pound flour. Just check for deep cuts after every fish. That one Spanish is a stud! Nice catch for sure. Someone hooked into a huge sunfish while there.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Good deal..love smoked spanish....


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice Spanish ! Maybe the muddy water will clear up soon.


----------

